# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  اكتشاف خطير راقبي جنينك 24 ساعة

## الوسادة

ما رح تصدقوا ازا سمعتوا هالخير يا امهات 
فعلا انه العلم تطور 


اكتشاف للحوامل .. حزام الكشف على الجنين 24 ساعة يوميا 




صمم "ميلودي شيو" من جامعة نيو ساوث ويلز الأسترالية الرائدة في مجال التعليم والأبحاث، جهازاً محمولا لتصوير الجنين عبر الموجات فوق الصوتية، يأتي على شكل حزام ترتديه الحامل التي ترغب في مشاهدة ومراقبة تطورات جنينها على مدار الساعة.
ويحمل الجهاز المصمم بأحدث التقنيات، شاشة فيديو رباعية الأبعاد تشاهد المرأة الحامل من خلالها جنينها في أي وقت تريده.
كما يتيح لها ولأفراد عائلتها فرصة رؤيته وهو نائم أو يركل أو يتثاءب وغيرها من الحركات المثيرة التي يمارسها الأجنة.
ويهدف الجهاز إلى تعزيز العلاقة الأسرية بين العائلة والطفل والشعور بوجوده قبل ولادته.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يتيح لها ولأفراد عائلتها فرصة رؤيته وهو نائم أو يركل أو يتثاءب وغيرها من الحركات المثيرة التي يمارسها الأجنة.*

شو حلوووووووووووووووو
والله هـ الحزام رهيب

وسادتنا موضوعك بجنن وحبيته
وربنا يسلم كل الحوامل وأجنتهم

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لإلك هدولة .. حلو والله هالإختراع بس يا ترى ما بأثر على الجنين؟*

----------


## الوسادة

فعلا يا عقيق هالجملة فعلا كتير حلوة يعني تخيلي حالك عم بتشوفي ابنك و هو نايم و ماكل و شارب 

و انا يا هدوئة سألت حالي نفس السؤال لأنه ااشعة و موجات و خبايص هالعصر يعني و الله الشغلة بتخوف بس شوف تا؛كيلك هي الإم بضل حاطيته لما تحس انه ابنها بدا ينجن بتشيله ههههههههه بايخة بعرف

منورين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلو انك تراقيب ابنك جواتك شو بيعمل  :SnipeR (21):

----------

